# como puedo crear variables globales en matlab



## isaakson (Sep 27, 2006)

hola, a todos. estoy desarrollando un sistema de reconocimiento de patrones y tengo unos problemas al trabajar con funciones. 
mi entorno de trabajo lo he desarrollado dentro del guide, y de hay quiero obtener unos parametros al realizar una llamada a funcion el problema q tengo resulta cuando realizo la ejecucion del programa dos variables que estan contenidas dentro de un bitButton, no me cambian de valor. 
habria alguna posibilidad de declarar estas variables como globales, y que cuando se realice otra llamada a funcion no me pidan los valores anteriores. 
bueno un saludo y espero q me lo soluciones


----------



## Raflex (Sep 28, 2006)

Hola, necesitas mandar el resultado de esas variables al workspace y de ahi volverlas a llamar.


----------



## ariel (Oct 5, 2006)

Bueno que si, utiliza el comado "global", para declarar las variables requeridas como globales, y no olvides declararlas como globales cada que las utilices en una función.

>>help global


----------

